# Medical insurance



## Lenadog (Apr 17, 2018)

We are moving to Albox in Spain in the near future. Can anyone tell us what the costs are for Private medical imsurance is?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lenadog said:


> We are moving to Albox in Spain in the near future. Can anyone tell us what the costs are for Private medical imsurance is?


:welcome:


Take a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

There's a section about insurance with comparison websites


----------



## Lenadog (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

I asked Sanitas for quotes for different policies and the quotes were amazing compared to our typical US coverage and costs. Friendly folks and fast quote generation. I have not signed up yet (leaving states in August) so I cannot comment on anything past receiving the quotes.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

FWIW, be very careful of Sanitas. I had them for a year and would not return even if it was for free. They seem to go out of their way to avoid paying on any major claim at all. That seems to be a common thing for them judging by other forums. 

IN addition, while they claim to be tailored for the Expat community, they aren't. They have a great app, but it's not in English, their website does not have an English option and their call center is even more limited. 

Also, keep in mind the insurance you need can't have any deductible. 

Just thought I would pass that info along.


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Phil Squares said:


> FWIW, be very careful of Sanitas. I had them for a year and would not return even if it was for free. They seem to go out of their way to avoid paying on any major claim at all. That seems to be a common thing for them judging by other forums.
> 
> IN addition, while they claim to be tailored for the Expat community, they aren't. They have a great app, but it's not in English, their website does not have an English option and their call center is even more limited.
> 
> ...


Phil,
Thx for the info.
What is your recommendation/suggestion for the private medical insurance company covering Spain and other countries while on vacation? For a non-resident.
Also, why "the insurance you need can't have any deductible"? Seems to be a common thing - higher deductible = lower cost and vice versa.
Thx much
Martin


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

The deductible is a requirement of the Spanish Government. Now, how that is enforced is somewhat up for discussion. Quite a few "requirements" vary from Consulate to Consulate and from City to City when trying to get your Visa. 

My wife is from the US and she can "piggyback" on my EU citizenship, but the zero deductible was of great concern when we did her paperwork in Madrid. I had to prove $2000/month plus another $20,000 available so I am not a burden on the Spanish government. That is the logic for the no deductible. The way insurance is subscribed in Spain is it is for a year. ONce renewal comes, then you can do what you want, I suppose. 

Since my wife works, I am retired, she and I are covered under the Spanish medical system. So no need for insurance. Ironically, Sanitas had a dental package which we opted in for. The price for a crown was 525 Euros with insurace ad I went to a dentist today and was quoted 500Euros.


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Phil Squares said:


> The deductible is a requirement of the Spanish Government. Now, how that is enforced is somewhat up for discussion. Quite a few "requirements" vary from Consulate to Consulate and from City to City when trying to get your Visa.
> 
> My wife is from the US and she can "piggyback" on my EU citizenship, but the zero deductible was of great concern when we did her paperwork in Madrid. I had to prove $2000/month plus another $20,000 available so I am not a burden on the Spanish government. That is the logic for the no deductible. The way insurance is subscribed in Spain is it is for a year. ONce renewal comes, then you can do what you want, I suppose.
> 
> Since my wife works, I am retired, she and I are covered under the Spanish medical system. So no need for insurance. Ironically, Sanitas had a dental package which we opted in for. The price for a crown was 525 Euros with insurace ad I went to a dentist today and was quoted 500Euros.


Thx. I have both Polish and US citizenship so Spanish government should have nothing to tell me about what I need or don't - I plan to stay on Spanish soil less than 180 days per year. My review of Sanitas brought some decent comments but as you wrote - it's better to do the exercise yourself and learn what really works and what does not. Looks like DKV is another option.
BTW - Sanitas Spain seems to have English language web site nowadays


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

martinPH2 said:


> T
> 
> 
> > hx. I have both Polish and US citizenship so Spanish government should have nothing to tell me about what I need or don't
> ...



The Spanish government runs the country therefore they decide what you need and don’t need! Unless I’ve misunderstood that quote?

To get residency, which you will need if here for more than 3 months has you’ll need healthcare, and the Spanish government demands you have private healthcare with no deductibles, that’s their rules.
Apologies if I’ve misunderstood your post


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> The Spanish government runs the country therefore they decide what you need and don’t need! Unless I’ve misunderstood that quote?
> 
> To get residency, which you will need if here for more than 3 months has you’ll need healthcare, and the Spanish government demands you have private healthcare with no deductibles, that’s their rules.
> Apologies if I’ve misunderstood your post


Hmm, Looks as I have learned something I was not aware of. I was under impression that residency status is required only for ones staying over 183 days per year in Spain. But is is the "residency certificate" (for which medical insurance is mandatory) that is needed for staying over 90 days.
The 183 day rule is for tax purposes.

My question will deviate then from the main subject of health insurance.

By having "residency certificate" (as I plan on staying longer than 3 months at a time in Spain) will I automatically have to comply with Spanish taxes (I plan on not staying longer than 183 days in Spain per year and I will not work there)?
Thank you for clearing few things for me.


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

martinPH2 said:


> .....
> By having "residency certificate" (as I plan on staying longer than 3 months at a time in Spain) will I automatically have to comply with Spanish taxes (I plan on not staying longer than 183 days in Spain per year and I will not work there)?
> Thank you for clearing few things for me.


For those interested. I found the following (not that we should 100% rely on it but it gives us a very good understanding of who is definitely qualified to comply with Spanish tax system)
https://www.spenceclarke.com/articles/to-be-a-resident-or-not-to-be-that-is-the-question
and here is the list of so-called tax-havens - http://www.clearstream.com/clearstr...pe-t2s/spain/tax-haven-countries---spain/9356

Now, back to the health insurance. Does anyone have a detailed info about what classifies a "health insurance" applicable for the "certificate of residency"?


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Like I wrote in my original post....It has to be full coverage with no deductible. The thrust of the coverage is there has to be no burden on the Spanish Government. Again, that seems to be the norm, but there might be someone who has a different experience. A EU health card is not sufficient. 

You need to obtain the NIE (green one for EU citizens) if you are planning on residing for over 90 days. You become a tax resident if you are in the country over 183 days.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

martinPH2 said:


> Hmm, Looks as I have learned something I was not aware of. I was under impression that residency status is required only for ones staying over 183 days per year in Spain. But is is the "residency certificate" (for which medical insurance is mandatory) that is needed for staying over 90 days.
> The 183 day rule is for tax purposes.
> 
> My question will deviate then from the main subject of health insurance.
> ...



Residency and the requirements ie proof of income, healthcare as per above post, full insurance no copayment , a rental contract or property deeds are required for residency 

Stay here more than 180 days you are deemed tax resident and all that it entails


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> Residency and the requirements ie proof of income, healthcare as per above post, full insurance no copayment , a rental contract or property deeds are required for residency
> 
> Stay here more than 180 days you are deemed tax resident and all that it entails


Super. Appreciate this info.
All I need to learn now if I can import my car VAT/customs/IVA(CO2) fee free with just residency but without being taxable resident. (Yes, I know about homologation.) This might require professional gestor's advise and assistance. But if someone has some ideas I'd love to learn.
THANKS A TON!


----------

